# GMVIS Commander charger



## sstamm5907 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm using a Gm Commander charger and was wondering when the cooling fans were supposed to come on. Right now they only come on when i'm discharging and not while its in charge mode. It sems to be getting somewhat hot during charging and i think they should be working?? Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They only come on when the charger/discharger starts to get hot.... would guess things are operating as they should.


----------

